# My first dodo Homebrew mix



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

GOT SENT BY DODO IN SUPER QUICK TIME BY A BLOKE CALLED STEVE BY ALL ACCOUNTS IN A BIG WHITE VAN:driver:

Any how this is my first batch










That's as far as i have got so far

Top tip spoons get hot:doublesho:lol:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks cool, this is the new Nuba and solvent they put out?


----------



## dan_h (Apr 5, 2014)

Really want to try abit of home brewing? Is it hard?

If you want a pot reviewing or testing give me a shout.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice work Chris. Do these kit allow much room for personalisation of the wax, or is it a case of chucking all the contents of the box together?

Ironic doing a wax homebrew in what looks like a home brewery!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

jenks said:


> Nice work Chris. Do these kit allow much room for personalisation of the wax, or is it a case of chucking all the contents of the box together?
> 
> Ironic doing a wax homebrew in what looks like a home brewery!


I was thinking that too :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

comes in 1ltr of chemical and two packs 1 beees wax 1 carnuba very easy to do going to do a big write up when i get chance


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Been playing with fragrence yesterday bubblegum smells very nice although made it slightly oiler so think ill need to adjust somet in that or just use less stunk garage out.
also have sweet banana four fruits and calvin clein or some perfume aftershave smelly stuff.
think i need a double boiler though dont like messy jugs


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Labatt blue rockz


----------



## dazler12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks good mate i used the dodo stuff. Im happy with my results just working on colors and scent


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah found a nice supplier of scents candleuk iirc ill look up when on a pc very strong they seem and smell good


----------



## dazler12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Im just playing around now the wax ive made is pretty hard but i like my wax a little more softer.


----------



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

Have Dodo some new supplies out then? Got a link?

Thanks


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Contact them direct on there website easy as that


----------

